# Spray foam guns



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

My spray foam gun is about two yrs old. I'm was installing windows today and it wouldn't spray. Like an a-hole I wasted about an hour and a half trying to figure out why. I took the whole thing apart, cleaned it, nada. It will spray the cleaner, but not the foam. I also got a nice shot of acetone right in both eyes trying to clean it. Today was not my best day by far. The acetone in the eyes was the last straw.

Anyone have experience with these guns? Do they just wear out and need replacement?

So frustrated!!!!!

A one day job is now two.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

some guns do, just wear out.

For you info, I clean mine after every use, and leave the cleaner attached until I switch to foam.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had that happen and I found the can of foam to be old. Also the foam needs to be at room temperature and they also want you to shake the can like spray paint.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just bought the cans yesterday from supply house. They have June 2014 on the can. Do you consider that old? Or, are referring to over a year?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Its usually a bad or old can. 

It happend to me..

Shot cleaner but no foam.. if it's shooting cleaner it should shoot foam.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> I just bought the cans yesterday from supply house. They have June 2014 on the can. Do you consider that old? Or, are referring to over a year?


Hmmm I think that's the expiration date...so yes thats old.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I think there was old foam dried in the guns control valve,
the cleaner, which is thinner makes it through.

soak, it with cleaner, it make dissolve.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Btw, I have the WINTeQTM gun. It had great review from Amazon.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The date on the can is the use by date. I just got some last week that said December 2016. I got those right after getting some that said March 2010  I took those back real fast


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!
I had plans to send my helper back to supply house tomorrow while I was at HOs. Not now.

This may seem small but it really efd up my day.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

What kind of gun? I had a cheap great stuff gun last several years, even with a plastic broken trigger. When it froze up and wouldnt reset after squeezing I took it apart.

One thing I found out when I replaced the gun with the next better one was the ball can get bonded to the spring so acetone will bleed out but not free up that spring which is critical to maintaining air tightness and can release.

I was able to free the spring on the old one but it got beat up and the trigger didnt want to come back after squeezing that why I went new. The better version has a removable seat screw to get at this better. Its a DAP one but Im sure the more expensive gun will be similar.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I hat how much you burn through the acetone, maybe 4 can changes


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I hat how much you burn through the acetone, maybe 4 can changes


I just leave a can of foam on the gun, I've never had a problem. I was having a lot of problems when I was trying to clean them


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

This is the guy I have. I think I paid around $65.00


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> This is the guy I have. I think I paid around $65.00
> 
> View attachment 121250


Yes mine looks similar. Unscrew the black can adapter and you will see a brass slotted set screw. Undo that and you will see the ball and spring. I let the thing soak and it would free up until I manually shoved a finish nail from the other side.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

jlsconstruction said:


> I just leave a can of foam on the gun, I've never had a problem. I was having a lot of problems when I was trying to clean them


I know used to leave them on long time in between but I keep finding other uses for the foam and change more frequently. They do recommend flushing after every change. The one time I tossed the old can without putting on a new ASAP the problem happened.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw that: a little white ball. The ball was moving freely. I was lightly touching it with my awe to see if it was frozen.

I didn't take the ball out though.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I just leave a can of foam on the gun, I've never had a problem. I was having a lot of problems when I was trying to clean them


Same here. I leave the can of foam on always even if its empty. I do close the trigger dial when not in use. I only use the cleaner to spray the basket between can changes, but very rarely run cleaner through the gun. We had the most problems when we would run cleaner through a gun and not put anything back on the gun.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> I saw that: a little white ball. The ball was moving freely. I was lightly touching it with my awe to see if it was frozen.
> 
> I didn't take the ball out though.


Its done I think the rear spring by the volume control gets fatigued and cant move the closer rod through the gun as you pull the trigger or there is still too much friction gummed up in the sleeve.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

How long do you let it sit between uses.

I would always uses the can for whatever job, remove the foam, then clean the gun.

I never know when I'm going to need the foam again. It could be next week, or next month.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I use a utility knife to clear the tip. GARY something is wrong. Are you closing the back valve?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Gary H said:


> A new gun for every can of foam. That's how long they last. I tried the cheap to expensive guns. They all quit working if it sits for two weeks or more. I stopped trying to clean them. Just figure in a new $54 gun when I need it. Last count I had 11 guns in a pile in the garage. Maybe I should Craigslist them? Never tried the Hilti since we don't have a local dealer.


Can I have them?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> really Gary?..your doin something wrong..


Salesman said the same thing.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Tom M said:


> I use a utility knife to clear the tip. GARY something is wrong. Are you closing the back valve?


I really don't know why they freeze up. If I clean it , it lasts for that can and that's it. Won't work another can at all. I can't tell you how many times I been on the job and go to use it and nothing. Or barley comes out. Changing cans are just a fing waste of money. 

If I need it I buy a gun and don't have to deal with a potential problem.

The guys that use them daily never have a problem. Could just be me. I can use a wood handled hammer and going years without breaking a handle. Other guys break the handle in the first ten min. Must be karma

The Hilti guns we had in the union always seemed to work. Cou


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Gary H said:


> A new gun for every can of foam. That's how long they last. I tried the cheap to expensive guns. They all quit working if it sits for two weeks or more. I stopped trying to clean them. Just figure in a new $54 gun when I need it. Last count I had 11 guns in a pile in the garage. Maybe I should Craigslist them? Never tried the Hilti since we don't have a local dealer.


 Same here I can't keep them clean for some reason .


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just have a cheap 30$ gun from eBay . I haven't cleaned it just leave the foam in. Always works. Used it last week and it was sitting for 2 months. When I change cans I always punch a hole in the top first so it doesn't spit all over the gun.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I went back to the supply house today and explained the whole situation. They didn't know what the issue was but said the date on the can is the date it was produced, not the expiration date.

I bought a new gun. They exchanged the three cans of foam for new. Worked great today. 

Today, was a good day. No problems, great weather.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> I just read an article about that gun.[Great Stuff gun mentioned in prior post] Rave reviews.


I bought one and returned it after an hour - it fell apart immediately.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I bought one and returned it after an hour - it fell apart immediately.


You unscrewed the knob on the back too far didn't you?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a pageris gun. I have left foam on the gun for over 6 months. Always leave a can on the gun. I have a broken 1/16 drill bit that I use to get the tip moving on my guns. The tip is always an issue. The foam on the end of the tip and right inside the tip will inevitably harden so it won't go without a little persuading. I've had my gun for 3+ years I'd say.


----------



## Curt Boyer (Jul 1, 2007)

Spray the tip with Pam before and after you use. It will keep the tip clean and ready when you need it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder how long that lasts and if grease or compressor oil would do the same thing.

I may have to try that. Good tip


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I pay a little over 20 bucks each for these guns, they seem to work just as well as the $60 ones.

http://www.awarehousefull.com/profe...oam-cans-pu-sealant-lots-of-10-imp-507t2-w-e/

Actually, it might be these guns, teflon coated, stay cleaner longer.

http://www.awarehousefull.com/teflo...-pro-foam-cans-choose-lot-size-imp-701t8-w-e/

I can't recall which ones I have, don't use them too often.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tgeb said:


> I pay a little over 20 bucks each for these guns, they seem to work just as well as the $60 ones.
> 
> http://www.awarehousefull.com/professional-spray-foam-gun-pro-foam-cans-pu-sealant-lots-of-10-imp-507t2-w-e/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! The chrome one looks exactly like the GreatStuff gun we use and paid more than double for!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Some time has passed, how is this teflon coated foam gun holding up?


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to use the guns, now I buy 16 lb tanks of foam from Richelieu. They have a hose and a valve with a nozzle included.

They work out to be way cheaper and are easy to clean.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

something scares me about bringing in a 16lb tank of foam in somebody's house..:sad:


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

Theres really nothing to go wrong, it had two valves on it so no worries as long as you shut them both off.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> something scares me about bringing in a 16lb tank of foam in somebody's house..:sad:


What gun are you using these days Tom?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hilti


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

NJGC said:


> Whose production? Or where can it be purchased?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I get them from Richelieu.


----------

